# Calendars/cards WOW great site !!!



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Just found the exact size I needed of 2011 calendar months - this looks like a great site. Printed off 2 months at a time as I need half page months to make calendar for niece - she sent her own photography. 
http://www.printfree.com/index.htm 
This just looks like a site I will use over and over again - and they have a calendar for kids to color the pictures - what a cute gift for grandma !!! Or even kids' pictures on each month - easy to print !! Have not explored this site entirely but like the Christmas card - blue with angel and Joy to the World... will definitely get a lot of use from this site. s


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is awesome! thank you for sharing! Deff save on my favorites.
Here is another free site, have fun..
http://www.picnik.com/app


----------

